# Choate stocks..



## Frisco (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone have any experience?   I was thinking about getting one for my Savage.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 26, 2010)

You get what you pay for...


----------



## Frisco (Aug 26, 2010)

That's what I figured, thanks..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bell & Carlson have a nice, well priced Tactical stock out. 

http://www.stockysstocks.com/servlet/the-108/mcmillan-a5-stock-tactical/Detail


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 27, 2010)

x2 on what JAB said, but I am biased...

save your money, select your favorite and get an HS Precision.  Not too bulky and gets you the exact fit.


----------

